# extended height 4 post hoist??



## sr20det510 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Crew,
Its my first post here on the forum.
Im building a home this year and starting to plan my Garage.
I have the opportunity to do some exscavating and create a Dungeon/workshop.
The only way i will be able to access it with a vehicle will be to lower it from the garage into the subfloor area.
Im looking at concept very similar to the "pop up Garage" thread however id like to be able to get under the car from both the dungeon and the garage floor.
Im thinking about using something like an extended range 4 post hoist that has the ability to program in a pre determined height.
Does anyone know of such a beast?

Thanks in Advance..

Paul


----------



## d.yaros (May 6, 2012)

sr20det510 said:


> Hey Crew,
> Its my first post here on the forum.
> Im building a home this year and starting to plan my Garage.
> I have the opportunity to do some exscavating and create a Dungeon/workshop.
> The only way i will be able to access it with a vehicle will be to lower it from the garage into the subfloor area.



I do not know about the lift, but I can tell you that unless you have very liberal building code inspectors, or a *TON* of money, your proposal is going to run into difficulties.  There are very severe restrictions/requirements for below ground vehicle repair/storage facilities that deal with such picayune things as ventilation, fire suppression, flooding, electrical, etc.  Best look into that before digging yourself into too deep of hole.


----------

